# Compressor for texture



## Jantzen (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy hell its been a long time since I've posted on here....anyway I'm sure there is a thread on this already but what the hell. 

I've been using a pancake for a few years now and recently have had the need for a new compressor. I've used the Kraft/ Goldbatt rigs a lot but I found a Makita 3.0 HP that put out 6.9 cfm @ 40psi for $350. I typically run my compressor at 35 psi. That being said I'm sure it's going to run all the time but would this suffice for spraying large rooms? Not looking to spray a house maybe 2-3 rooms. (Do a lot of popcorn removal) 
Thanks guys hope y'all have been doing well and working your arses off for a dollar like me🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Choose your flavor.

http://www.alstapingtools.com/compressors.aspx


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like your talking about the Makita MAC5200. It should spray just fine, but I'm not sure if it's rated for continuous duty. If it was my money I would buy the Rolair vt25big https://www.rolair.com/products/air-compressors/hand-carry/vt25big It's rated for continuous duty, and puts out the same amount of air.


----------



## Jantzen (Sep 2, 2014)

Never heard of rol-air, but they look damn near identical, cost 50$ more. The makita is rated for 50% duty after doing some digging. Anything better than what I've got. I just need some mobile and at a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

I am not sure about this, but I think it'll do the work. sufficient enough to cover 2-3 rooms.


----------

